# valias fails silently after recompile

## yinrunning

I've recompiled vpopmail at least once since the original installation of my mail system.  The most recent was about a month ago.  I just used valias for the first time in a long time the other day.  It failed to work, and even worse it failed silently.  So these guys haven't been getting mail on the address in question for about 48 hrs.  I use authmysql, and adding the alias to the table manually worked fine.

I can't find a USE flag that seems to be related to valias, and the binary is obviously still there. So my questions are,

How the heck to I figure out how to fix it?

How do I get it to display an error if it's angry?

Wth?  lol.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *yinrunning wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How the heck to I figure out how to fix it?
> 
> How do I get it to display an error if it's angry?
> ...

 

tried strace? 

strace -f /path/to/valias arg1 arg2 argetc

----------

